# Amazing cave dwellings discovered in the Grand Canyon in 1909 .



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 14, 2013)

I found this article today, and read it with amazement ! I don't  know for sure if it is true, but it does reference and old Arizona newspaper from that year.
According to the article, there was a large underground city discovered deep in the Grand Canyon, back in 1909, by an explorer named  GE Kincaid, from Idaho. He was making a trip down the Colorado, and found a cave high on the mountainside, and went up to check it out.
The Smithsonian Institute funded a large exploration into the cave when signs of ancient human habitation were found in the caves, which went back into the mountain for miles. 

The cave writing appeared to be in the Egyptian language, and style, leading them to believe that at some point, the history of the Egyptians and the early Native inhabitants of America (north and south) were someow connected.
This could possibly explain the pyramids that were built on this continent, and the ancient legends that coincide with the ancient Egyptian legends.


Read and decide for yourself what the truth is.....


http://www.xpeditionsmagazine.com/magazine/canyon/canyon.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

This is the kind of stuff that makes life interesting.  It sounds a place H.P.Lovecraft imagined.

I'm fascinated by it, but take it with a grain of salt.  There have been a few of these 'startling discoveries' that were never heard of again.  There was supposed to have been the skeleton of some race of giants found out in the deserts here too.... never mentioned again to my knowledge.  Also the traces of a 'civilization' predating the Aborigines from 40k years ago but that vanished from publications too.  They must have taken their Government research grant and went on holidays with it.
I want to see the pictures.


----------

